# *****My little collection (Mac & other)*****



## Choupinette28 (Jun 7, 2009)

Some pictures of my makeup collection.
I started my MAC collection in March 2008, I do not have many products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​ 


****Bases****​ 




In small pots:
- Primer Potion Urban Dacay
- Prep + Prime Redefined Zone
- Prep + Prime Line Filler​ 

****Foundation, Concealer, Powders****​ 


​ 
- b.Sunny Le Duo (Agnès b.)
- Fdt Parure Extrème (Guerlain)
- Teint Radieux (Yves Rocher)​ 


​ 
- Pure.cover Mineral (Gemey Maybelline)
- Select cover up NC 20 MAC
- Touche Magique (L'Oréal)​ 


​ 
-Blot Dark MAC​ 

****Eye shadows****​ 


​ 
- Phloof!, Pink Ice (elf), Woodwinked, Moondust (elf), Electra
- Shroom, Jest, Sable, Goldmine, Black Tied
- Ivory (elf), All That Glitters, Satin Taupe, Surreal, Dust (elf)​ 



​ 
- Fap Wintersky
- Paint Pot groundwork
- Fap Patina​ 




- Fap Brulé
- Prep + Prime Lash



​ 
- Book of Shadows UD​ 





****Pigments****










- x, Museum Bronze, Gold Dusk, Silver Frog, x
- Copperclast, Gold Mode + Jardin Aires, Sweet Sienna, Vanilla





- Deep Blue Green, Spiritualize, Blue Brown, Bell Bottom Blue
- DeepPurple, Quietly, Lovely Lily, Hélium, 
- Coco, Circa Plum, Reflects Blackened Red Glitter Brillants, Reflects Antique Gold Glitter Brillants
 

****Mascara, Pencils****











*

*


****Lips****





- Lustreglass Sinnamon
- Ral High Tea
- Ral Soft Spot
- Ral Real Treasure
- Mini Lipglass My Dear






****Brushes****


















0


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

nice collection, I really need Fix+ and Book of Shadows in my life


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## User27 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_nice collection, I really need Fix+ and Book of Shadows in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto to the Book of Shadows cuz it looks amazing. XD 

Congrats on mastering the pressing of the piggies and your collection is amazing madamoiselle.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 7, 2009)

wow nice.. i like ur collection


----------



## starlightx (Jul 6, 2009)

Great collection! Gotta love the pink kabuki! =D


----------



## xSharon (Jul 6, 2009)

I really like your collection!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 6, 2009)

this is a great collection.... especially for just starting in march!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## n_c (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice stash!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice collection


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Perfect sized collection! 
It's very nice to see someone who has obviously used (Or at least very close to) everything they have as thier personal stash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dislike seeing hardly touched kits.


----------

